# just arrive home complete with......



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

2 female guinea pigs, they`re so gorgeous!!! one of them hasn`t moved much since we got home but the other hasn`t stopped munching on lettuce and tomato, could it be fear that`s causing the other one to be like that?? she`s fine with being handled though, rum has taken to the litter tray as a bed so i can`t see that being used for it`s purpose lol i`ll post better pics once i get my camera, the iphone camera is junk! rum is the black one and milkshake is clearly the other lmao


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

They are lovely


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> 2 female guinea pigs, they`re so gorgeous!!! one of them hasn`t moved much since we got home but the other hasn`t stopped munching on lettuce and tomato, could it be fear that`s causing the other one to be like that?? she`s fine with being handled though, rum has taken to the litter tray as a bed so i can`t see that being used for it`s purpose lol i`ll post better pics once i get my camera, the iphone camera is junk! rum is the black one and milkshake is clearly the other lmao


One of my customers is a guinea pig breeder and she had some lethargic pigs. They had some sort of mite, they lost weight because of it. use a nit / flea comb and check to make sure they don't have any lil friends!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous  

Careful with the lettuce as its no good for them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

Gorgeous Guineas!  just give the little shy one some time to settle in, keep handling them though as it'll get them use to it.

Have fun with your new Furbabies!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Gorgeous just give them time to settle in and she'll be eating fine. Lettuce isn't too good for them


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i read that curly and romaine lettuce was good for them and it was just iceberg that was bad.....in fact i was advised to give them that on the guinea pig forum 

we`ve had them out a good few times and my 5 year old has actually tamed them they`ll eat out of her hand and let her pick them up she seems to be a natural with them. i don`t think milkshake has any bugs i had a look through her fur and she does bolt if she has to i think she just feels staying still will make her invisible she`s quite chunky also.

here`s some more pics:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah Romaine should be ok for them


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Yeah Romaine should be ok for them


ah that`s good then, i knew iceberg was bad for them. rum likes to nibble on fingers lol i dunno if she`s testing them to see if they`re edible or not but she`s not actually biting


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

they're beautiful!

our gpigs used to live off kale! (not literally! although it was the only thing penny ended up eating on her own :/)


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i haven`t tried them with kale yet might pick up some tomorrow. they love the lettuce it gets eaten instantly and they also love kiwi, brocolli and cooked carrots but aren`t too keen on raw ones or tomatoes


----------

